
WhatsApp to unveil statically typed Erlang variant in November - dbishai
https://twitter.com/CodeBEAMio/status/1304094514005630977
======
commonturtle
Every language at FB ends up getting static typing: \- PHP => Hack \- JS =>
Flow \- Erlang => this new thing

It might just be FB's greatest contribution to the developer community.

